# Winter Ear Protection



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I have found that a lot of my running gear is also great for riding in the winter. For my ears, I wear a thin headband something like this: 









There are thinner ones that would fit under your helmet no problem. There are also really thin hats for running that would go under a helmet.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We use helmet covers in the winter. They work great. And if it's really cold, a thin headband like Jan suggested AND a helmet cover would provide extra warmth. But we ride all through the winter in bitterly cold weather (-15 Celcius) and a helmet cover has always been enough.

Cozy Helmet Cover | DRD0912 | Greenhawk


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

http://hatcozy.com/


----------

